# temp troubbles



## omar1951 (Oct 18, 2021)

Got a Masterbuilt 340 gas smoker. Up til now, the temp in the chamber has been consistent with the dial on the front. Smoked a brisket last weekend, and while it came out fair, the oven thermometer hanging in the chamber would get no higher than 200, even when I cranked the dial to 300+. Took the hanging thermometer out of the rig this morning and put it in the kitchen stove, and it works fine. Is it possible that the unit is that flimsy that the doors won't keep the heat in anymore? Or is it a problem with the thermostat? The thermostat on this thing is mounted of the back about halfway up the chamber, and I have noticed it has a little buildup of grease, sauce, etc. Is it possible that this needs cleaning occasionally to keep it working right? I also see that the front has a warning about making sure the gas line is unobstructed. How could anything get in there to obstruct it? Besides, I lit the burner today, and watched as I fiddled with the temp dial on the front, and the flame increases the way i assume it is supposed to when I crank the dial. Anybody?


----------



## kilo charlie (Oct 18, 2021)

Yes.. you need to clean the internal temp probe.. and I'd trust the oven thermometer more than the unit thermometer... and if you disconnect your propane line.. spiders or other creatures can crawl in there to make a happy home.


----------



## omar1951 (Oct 18, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Yes.. you need to clean the internal temp probe.. and I'd trust the oven thermometer more than the unit thermometer... and if you disconnect your propane line.. spiders or other creatures can crawl in there to make a happy home.


Well, I haven't disconnected the gas line except to unscrew it from the tank to replace the tank, so I'm OK there. Guess I'll clean the thermostat and see what happens. 
Thanks for the response.


----------



## kilo charlie (Oct 18, 2021)

omar1951 said:


> Well, I haven't disconnected the gas line except to unscrew it from the tank to replace the tank, so I'm OK there. Guess I'll clean the thermostat and see what happens.
> Thanks for the response.



Good luck.. report back so we can learn


----------



## 1MoreFord (Oct 18, 2021)

I'm betting your propane tank safety valve tripped and wouldn't let enough gas to flow to get you up to temp.  Between your cook and today it sounds like it reset itself so will work normally again.

If it happens again turn off the smoker and then turn off the propane tank.  Bang the tank on the ground a few times.  Then very slowly turn on the tank and light the smoker again.

Don't ever turn the propane tank quickly especially if the smoker valve is turned on.  Too much gas flow thru the tank valve is what trips the safety  valve.


----------



## omar1951 (Oct 19, 2021)

1MoreFord said:


> I'm betting your propane tank safety valve tripped and wouldn't let enough gas to flow to get you up to temp.  Between your cook and today it sounds like it reset itself so will work normally again.
> 
> If it happens again turn off the smoker and then turn off the propane tank.  Bang the tank on the ground a few times.  Then very slowly turn on the tank and light the smoker again.
> 
> Don't ever turn the propane tank quickly especially if the smoker valve is turned on.  Too much gas flow thru the tank valve is what trips the safety  valve.


Cleaned around the thermostat with some apple cider vinegar and a small paint brush, and the hanging thermometer now reads what the dial is set at. Did notice another anomaly, though. Turned the dial on the smoker to "Off", but the flame didn't go all the way out. Had to turn the valve on the tank to closed to get the flame to extinguish. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## 1MoreFord (Oct 19, 2021)

omar1951 said:


> Cleaned around the thermostat with some apple cider vinegar and a small paint brush, and the hanging thermometer now reads what the dial is set at. Did notice another anomaly, though. Turned the dial on the smoker to "Off", but the flame didn't go all the way out. Had to turn the valve on the tank to closed to get the flame to extinguish. Any thoughts on that?



Bad cooker valve.  Could explain why I still think you tripped the safety valve.  The line would have leaked down and when you opened the tank valve the gas would have rushed into the empty line tripping the safety.


----------

